# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Venta de alfalfa deshidrata en fardos o pacas

## Alper

Estamos interesados en contactar con compradores serios de Alfalfa en fardos, ó molida y ensacada.
Nuestro centro de producción está ubicado en Guadalupe, Dpto. de La Libertad.Contamos con importantes volúmenes de producción durante todo el año.Temas similares: VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA SAMPEDRANA siembra de alfalfa maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa La reyna de las forrajeras: La alfalfa maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
A los interesados en comprar alfalfa deshidratada en pacas, llamar al Sr. Jesús Sanchez, teléfono: 94 555 1174.
Excelente calidad y precio, envios a todo el país.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Se vende ALFALFA en fardos ó pacas, excelente calidad, producida en Guadalupe, La Libertad.  PEDIDOS: Sr. JESÚS SANCHEZ, TELEF. 94-555 1174 
Envios a todo el país.

----------


## SandyEspinozaS

Buenas noches, 
Aún se encuentra vigente?

----------


## tonyb

Deshidratación de Alfalfa en Argentina y España / Alfalfa y Forraje de la Patagonia  
Puedes usar youtube video downloader free download si te gusto el video

----------

